# What is this stuff?



## catklyst (Jan 26, 2010)

I just setup this tank and have been cycling it for awhile i have been supplementing my plants with co2 from an air stone. Recently the air stone in question has grown some strange white fuzzy growths only on one side. This fuzz doesn't seem to be spreading or going anywhere else and seems to degrade in the water over time. Does anyone know what this is? Sorry for poor picture quality (old camera) One more thing my yoyo loach seemed to nibble on it a bit will this hurt him?

Heres the picture it can be seen on the upper part of the air stone.
http://img718.imageshack.us/i/p1000273.jpg/


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi catklyst,

I see this is your first post; welcome to APC! This is a great site with excellent information and friendly people to help you if you need it. I am glad you joined us!

I will take a shot at this. When reading your post I thought that you were using a regular sandstone airstone and I could not figure out what could be causing your "fuzzy growth". After I looked at your picture I think I might know what is happening. You are using an bubble wand that I believe is made from an open cell urethane foam. 

What I suspect is happening is this: 1) The CO2 is pushed through the foam material and enters the aquarium at the surface of the foam. 2) The CO2 comes in contact with the water on the foam's surface and carbonic acid is formed. 3) The carbonic acid is dissolving the surface of your wand material. That is probably why most CO2 diffusers are made from a ceramic (glass) material.


----------



## catklyst (Jan 26, 2010)

So my airstone is coming apart in other words? It feels like a ceramic material? Will this hurt my fish? If its any help it didn't do this when i had it connected to an air pump.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752197&lmdn=Fish

Will a diffuser like this do the same thing?
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Rhinox-2000-Aqua...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a4cfa7e9b

PS thank you for welcoming me


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Are you using DIY CO2? It can grow snot stuff like this. It may be what it is. Many use a second smaller bottle to catch it and then another tube coming out of the top and then to the tank.


----------



## catklyst (Jan 26, 2010)

yes i am using a diy setup


----------



## brackish bro (Jan 22, 2010)

there is a couple of options you can try. try using a wood air block just like the stone but its wood, switch to a real glass diffuser with a ceramic disc or plug the air line going into your tank into a powerhead with a venturi.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi catklyst,

I think that Tex Gal hit it on the head, I should have asked if you were doing DIY.


----------



## catklyst (Jan 26, 2010)

Mystery solved but will this stuff do any damage to the tank?


----------



## tighidden (Jan 16, 2010)

Will shrimp or other scavengers eat this stuff. I have the same problem except it grows on my driftwood.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

In very small amounts like that it is not an issue, but if you will add a separator bottle to the set up this will add more safety so this will not happen.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Diana K said:


> In very small amounts like that it is not an issue, but if you will add a separator bottle to the set up this will add more safety so this will not happen.


When I was running DIY, I used the exact setup that DW mentioned. This removed the same growth effect that the OP was asking about.


----------



## catklyst (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks guys i tried your suggestion but im losing too much pressure for some reason so i have to make a better seal on all the lids of the reactor but you've bin very helpful.


----------

